# Extended Warranty



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone purchase the extended warranty for their blower. I looked into it today and they want $99.95 to extend it for 2 additional years.
I thought this was a fair deal so I updated my warranty online. I was thinking of the hydro tranny and if it starts leaking or fails to move in 5 years I covered. I don't care about the lights and stuff as I know they won't cover that.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Bob, your question is timely -- I've been thinking about extending the warranty, given problems some have reported about my model slowing down. It's a trans issue and could be expensive. Though it'll probably be covered by a TSB soon, why risk it? I'll tend to it this week.


Thanks for the reminder!




Ariens hydro pro said:


> Anyone purchase the extended warranty for their blower. I looked into it today and they want $99.95 to extend it for 2 additional years.
> I thought this was a fair deal so I updated my warranty online. I was thinking of the hydro tranny and if it starts leaking or fails to move in 5 years I covered. I don't care about the lights and stuff as I know they won't cover that.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Yea, I was reading about the Honda transmission issue. It's a different unit, but made by the same people. So that's exactly why I thought of doing the extra warranty. 
I looked at my machine a week ago when I was checking things out. It's seems to be a bear to remove. The engine needs to come off the frame and things like that.
Too much for me if it's stops working or starts leaking.


----------



## tater_51 (Jan 7, 2017)

*warranty*



Tomatillo said:


> Bob, your question is timely -- I've been thinking about extending the warranty, given problems some have reported about my model slowing down. It's a trans issue and could be expensive. Though it'll probably be covered by a TSB soon, why risk it? I'll tend to it this week.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!




I just registered my blower and thought about the extended warranty. I agree, $100 for 2 year extended is pretty fair. Seems like every extended warranty I have bought has been a waste of money. I just purchased Ford's premium care warranty for our expedition. I had purchased it for our other vehicle and never used it. Problem is that today's vehicles, and everything else, has become way to complex for the average "gear head" to figure out and cure. I'm thinking about it!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I'd never go with an extended warranty on a snowblower unless I was using it for commercial purposes, meaning it was seeing a lot of use. If you purchase a good quality snowblower, meaning one from the big three- Ariens, Honda, or ::cough cough:: toro, and it gave you no issues during the time it was under regular warranty, chances are, you'll be fine. If you do end up with one that is giving you trouble, I'd probably sell it and get a different machine. 

As for automotive extended warranties- I've found now a days most vehicles will be fine up to 100,000 miles, but after that- there's just no telling what will happen. No matter who made it. I've seen well maintained Toyota & Honda vehicles that everyone says will go 400,000+ miles blow an engine or transmission just after 100,000 miles and long after the warranty has expired. And I've seen POS Dodge cars, which have the worst reliability in the world go 200,000 miles before any major component failure. hit or miss.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

I normally don't, and didn't when the dealer offered it. For me, in Virginia, we haven't had snow yet. Some years we get hit with it where it will be half up my first floor windows. With the Siberian winter beast we saw happening in Russia, I put some things together in my old noggin and hedged my bets, and got this machine.

Now, this new machine floats like a butterfly and stings like a bee, _on my blacktop of 50 degree_ (on January 15).

Who knows how things will shape up, and whether this thing will be used hard enough for the problems to really surface, as you rightly point out should happen within warranty.

Given what Bob said, and the expense and complexity of replacing a trans on this thing ..., ****, I'm in it for $3K+, what's another hundred bucks at this point?

(Blast! The forum won't let me use spirited language that includes the word h*ll. It's a place! It's a condition! It's ... _expressive_. Maybe I should have used "_naughty-nether_.")




GoBlowSnow said:


> I'd never go with an extended warranty on a snowblower unless I was using it for commercial purposes, meaning it was seeing a lot of use. If you purchase a good quality snowblower, meaning one from the big three- Ariens, Honda, or ::cough cough:: toro, and it gave you no issues during the time it was under regular warranty, chances are, you'll be fine. If you do end up with one that is giving you trouble, I'd probably sell it and get a different machine.
> 
> As for automotive extended warranties- I've found now a days most vehicles will be fine up to 100,000 miles, but after that- there's just no telling what will happen. No matter who made it. I've seen well maintained Toyota & Honda vehicles that everyone says will go 400,000+ miles blow an engine or transmission just after 100,000 miles and long after the warranty has expired. And I've seen POS Dodge cars, which have the worst reliability in the world go 200,000 miles before any major component failure. hit or miss.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

At that price you really can't go wrong. Historically Ariens would charge more for such coverage on their higher end machines. If they are charging the same $99. to extend the warranty for 2 years whether you have a Compact 22 or a Hydo Pro, sounds like a good deal to me (just in case).


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't care what anyone says about where it's made, I think the engine is a good one. If you change the oil and drain the gas out after the season and pull the cord with the choke on to make sure the carb is dry, that wont't give you any issues. Now the tranny?

That's my concern. Pull the bottom pan off and see how's it installed.

YIKES the $99.95 is a steal! They could be near $500 new, plus you install it.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I just spent $3200 for a LIFETIME unlimited mileage warranty for my wife's jeep.... good deal if you ask me 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You'll need it, Duff. Believe me. And it will pay off


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


> You'll need it, Duff. Believe me. And it will pay off


Lol couldn't agree more. Got rid of one of my 2 Jeeps for a Toyota 7 months ago.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Duff Daddy said:


> I just spent $3200 for a LIFETIME unlimited mileage warranty for my wife's jeep.... good deal if you ask me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Is there any deductible ? If not, seems like a fantastic deal. Where did you buy the warranty ?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> Bob, your question is timely -- I've been thinking about extending the warranty...


Tom, are you thinking about a third party extended warranty? Does Honda or your dealer offer one?

If I could get an OEM extended warranty for $100, I'd do it in a second. If you guys can recommend a trustworthy 3rd party, I think I'd go that way if no OEM is available.

My 3 year warranty will be over in early November, 2018, which basically gives me the rest of this winter and next winter for any warranty repairs.

I doubt I'll be clearing much snow in the spring, summer or fall of 2018.:smiley-char060:

- Hose-er


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Jrom, I'm not sure, but I'll ask Robert. $100 was just a figure I threw out there.


The dealer mentioned one when I bought it, so I'm hoping it's Honda's extended warranty he was offering.


I'll check and let you know.






jrom said:


> Tom, are you thinking about a third party extended warranty? Does Honda or your dealer offer one?
> 
> If I could get an OEM extended warranty for $100, I'd do it in a second. If you guys can recommend a trustworthy 3rd party, I think I'd go that way if no OEM is available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

I just checked with my dealer and there is no extended warranty.


Robert?




jrom said:


> Tom, are you thinking about a third party extended warranty? Does Honda or your dealer offer one?
> 
> If I could get an OEM extended warranty for $100, I'd do it in a second. If you guys can recommend a trustworthy 3rd party, I think I'd go that way if no OEM is available.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> I just checked with my dealer and there is no extended warranty...Robert?


That's what I thought would be the case. I've never heard of a Honda extended warranty. I have a feeling it'll be a third-party source at best. Still interested though.

Thanks for checking.

- Joe


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Elt31987 said:


> Lol couldn't agree more. Got rid of one of my 2 Jeeps for a Toyota 7 months ago.


I see in the list of your equipment you own,you have a Ariens razor lawnmower,just wondering any problems with it? How do you like it? The reason I'm asking is because I'm thinking about getting a new mower,I was leaning towards a Ariens.thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

ih8thepackers said:


> I see in the list of your equipment you own,you have a Ariens razor lawnmower,just wondering any problems with it? How do you like it? The reason I'm asking is because I'm thinking about getting a new mower,I was leaning towards a Ariens.thanks


I have been a long-time Toro Mower fan. They are fantastic. I would go with the Super Recycler. It has a cast deck and it'll last you for 25 years, no problem. You'll get tired of it before it breaks. I sell my 20 yr old ones for $125 and then pick up a 2-3 yr old on Craigslist for $225 or so. People moving to FL after tough winters ! Check the Albany CL - they often appear. Just my $0.02


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Personal call. I never buy them.
I do stellar maintenance, don't abuse it and have not had a problem with all my gas powered equipment, including vehicles.
Do you think they offer them knowing you'll need it?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

mrfixit said:


> Personal call. I never buy them.
> I do stellar maintenance, don't abuse it and have not had a problem with all my gas powered equipment, including vehicles.
> Do you think they offer them knowing you'll need it?


:iagree:

If it were a good deal for the buyer, than the sellers would be out of business. Just my $0.02


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

The only place I buy extended warranties is on my computer equipment, and within that usually only on laptops. As my grandson calls 'em, my "puters" are used to make my living...outside of that, usually "nah" on the extendo warranties for me.

Tomatillo and I are field beta testers for Honda's new hydro transmissions. I have no problem with Honda GX engines at all – and most of the rest of the blower for that matter – but this new trans is under the microscope for me. I'd feel a lot better having an extra 2-3 years of coverage.

But if I can't get one...that's really cheap and from a reliable source...No big deal.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I meant to say that Honda is using a new to them hydro trans. I sure hope it's a good one.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> At that price you really can't go wrong. Historically Ariens would charge more for such coverage on their higher end machines. If they are charging the same $99. to extend the warranty for 2 years whether you have a Compact 22 or a Hydo Pro, sounds like a good deal to me (just in case).


I agree, I think the $99 is a great deal...I'd go for it in a heartbeat. Like Bob said, mainly for the hydro...and if you plan on keeping it for at least 5 years.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

After I paid $3,400 what's $99 for 2 more years to cover that Hydro...

Otherwise, I think the Ariens is nearly bullet proof, if you store them inside and take care of them. They won't cover belts and stuff.

A warranty is like buying a lotto ticket. You know up front you will lose, but what if you are lucky and win?

I will be covered for 5 years if that big boy decides not to move or wets the garage floor, they fix it for free. Free is always nice.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> After I paid $3,400 what's $99 for 2 more years to cover that Hydro...
> 
> Otherwise, I think the Ariens is nearly bullet proof, if you store them inside and take care of them. They won't cover belts and stuff.
> 
> ...


You got it. The chances are super high you're not going to need the coverage, but if you do...I'd cha-ching that $99 soon, in case it goes up. :2cool:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

For Tomatillo and I (and others on this forum) currently the cheapest replacement hydro trans I found is $511.00 plus shipping. 

If the trans was closer to $150-$200, I'd forgo any extended warranty and mainly because I don't think Honda HSS (2015+) owners are going to find a reliable source for a $99 - $200 extended warranty. $200 is the most I would pay and that would have to be from a truly reputable company.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

ih8thepackers said:


> I see in the list of your equipment you own,you have a Ariens razor lawnmower,just wondering any problems with it? How do you like it? The reason I'm asking is because I'm thinking about getting a new mower,I was leaning towards a Ariens.thanks


Love it. Have not had a single issue with it and don't expect to. At the end of the season, i clean the air filters, change the oil, wash it and spray fogging oil down the spark plug hole. Excellent machine. Below is some of its beauty work


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Elt31987 said:


> Lol couldn't agree more. Got rid of one of my 2 Jeeps for a Toyota 7 months ago.


Worked for jeep for 7 years..lol I'm aware of my battles


RIT333 said:


> Is there any deductible ? If not, seems like a fantastic deal. Where did you buy the warranty ?


Can be...0.00 or 100.. free rental for any visit. Road side assistance, trip interruption.... it's a deal. Think how much car insurance is a year and you NEVER USE IT.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Extended warranties are like rebate coupons. They count on the fact that few will claim it. If claims happen, then they go into insurance company mode and actively pursue denial, or change company names.......phone numbers...........emails. "Extended warranties" are in fact a business, not a service. Just my opinion.:yahoo:


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I work in the automotive industry so I see it alot. And yeah your 100% correct. But when you get a policy from a manufacturer, you're in good hands... 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

